# Anyone using Meghbela broadband in Kolkata???



## aritrap (Apr 1, 2010)

Meghbela provide  broadband over cable lines in Kolkata. They are a subsidiary of Airtel.

Here are their package details: *www.meghbelabroadband.com/package.html*www.meghbelabroadband.com/package.html

Anyone know if they have any kind of FUP or not???     

Anyone know the quality of their service????


----------



## beelzebub360 (Apr 2, 2010)

*yes its good & does not have the connectivity prob which has plagued BSNL
the speed is reasonably good
& its value for money*


----------



## eman (Apr 26, 2010)

*Anyone using Meghbela broadband in Kolkata*

Sunny wrote:Erm, can you give any more details James? Or at least an email address we can contact you on?Has anyone tried ringing this? What sort of broadband is he offering?Sunny


----------

